# Stairs after spaying????



## katdog5911

Stella was spayed on Friday the 20th. She spent the night at the vet and came home Saturday. Slept downstairs with her last night but she really wants to go upstairs where she usually sleeps..... Can she go up a flight of stairs at night and then down in the morning? My vet said not to force her and to try to discourage it but if she goes slow I could let her. Just wondering what others may have done post surgery. Of course we had a snowstorm the day I picked her up from the vet too....so I have to watch to keep the incision dry. Any good ideas on keeping her quiet and busy???? I have bones of all sorts, kongs, socks stuffed with treats, boxes for her to tear up, sticks to chew on......I am running out of ideas. And what about a nice leash walk??? How far and how long???? I haven't had a female dog in over 30 years....


----------



## juliejujubean

Im Actually curious too because i live on the 2nd floor and she will be getting spayed come next month.


----------



## Twyla

When my lab was spayed I refused to let her on the stairs going downstairs no matter how much she wanted for the first 5 days no matter how she begged. I knew how she had a thing for running up and down, and even if leashed how she would pull (she doesn't pull any other time on leash just on those dang stairs). I kept a baby gate up to block them.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I've let mine go up and down stairs after spaying and neutering. Working at the vets for so many years, we tell people to not let them do much for the first three or four days up to a week, mainly because if we said" let them do normal things", most folks would be letting them run for miles, herd the cows, jump fences, etc. I have always let the dog decide how much they can do of "light" exercise and if they want to go up and down the stairs slowly, then that is fine. No running up and down the stairs like a gazelle, but slowly is fine.
I tell people to be more careful of a dog licking the stitches , you don't want them licking at all. We have had dogs come back into the clinic with the top layer of stitches out, the second layer holding the incision closed and them say" well, we watch her all the time, she was just licking her belly to clean it".. AAUGH.
A dog will pretty much let you know how much they can do. I always keep them quiet the first day after surgery, then let them go on their own, to a certain extent.


----------



## juliejujubean

wyominggrandma said:


> I've let mine go up and down stairs after spaying and neutering. Working at the vets for so many years, we tell people to not let them do much for the first three or four days up to a week, mainly because if we said" let them do normal things", most folks would be letting them run for miles, herd the cows, jump fences, etc. I have always let the dog decide how much they can do of "light" exercise and if they want to go up and down the stairs slowly, then that is fine. No running up and down the stairs like a gazelle, but slowly is fine.
> I tell people to be more careful of a dog licking the stitches , you don't want them licking at all. We have had dogs come back into the clinic with the top layer of stitches out, the second layer holding the incision closed and them say" well, we watch her all the time, she was just licking her belly to clean it".. AAUGH.
> A dog will pretty much let you know how much they can do. I always keep them quiet the first day after surgery, then let them go on their own, to a certain extent.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## katdog5911

thanks.....i will let her go up tonight if she wants....maybe we will both get some sleep!!!! now if i can keep it dry with all the snow outside........


----------

